# Pen Blank Sizing & Cutting Jig?



## mywoodshopca (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone have this one? Will you need to still "trim" the ends before turning or if you have a good blade on the saw, you can skip the end trimming/sanding step?

Looks a lot safer then getting the fingers too close to your saw.. (saw one vid on youtube where the guy was holding his blank he was cutting in half on his miter saw with his fingers 

I have a 10 SCMS so I perfer not to get my fingers too close as I am "attached" to them and would like to keep them around a while longer :wink:

Thanks!


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 13, 2008)

It would likely work as long as you can be sure the hole you drill for the tube is perfectly square.  I can't so I'll stick with my bandsaw.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 13, 2008)

mywoodshopca said:


> Anyone have this one? Will you need to still "trim" the ends before turning or if you have a good blade on the saw, you can skip the end trimming/sanding step?
> 
> Thanks!


Jason, I would not rely on any saw blade finish as the finished end of a blank.  Remember, when the blank is turned, the tube/blank is then press fit into the kit parts and if the end is ragged you will not like the looks of the finished pen.

Regardless of how smooth the saw cuts the blank, I would still sand the ends and square up the blank.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 13, 2008)

I have that exact one and bought it from woodturningz. It is a great little tools. Even though you can cut very close to actual size of the tube I still don't recommend it. I cut a little long and use a barrel trimmer to square it up. To be honest I use to have hell cutting blanks with my miter saw before I got this. You just stick your tube in the back slot, slide it forward and clamp it down then saw away. Very easy and reliable. Many others here have it also.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## scotirish (Dec 14, 2008)

I have one also.  I drill my blanks fro both ends first, adding about 1/4" th the depth of each hole.  I mounted the jig on my band saw with a miter gauge and cut them off.


The Old Oak Tree

Work safe:  Remember the only 'SAFE' power tool in the shop, is the one with the plug pulled out of the socket!

If quitters never win, and winners never quit, than who is the fool who said, 'Quit while you"re ahead'?


----------

